# KINFOKE CAR CLUB & A-1 HYDRAULICS 5th ANNUAL FAMILY DAY CAR SHOW & CONCERT!09/09/2012



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

*KINFOKE CAR CLUB & A-1 HYDRAULICS 5th ANNUAL FAMILY DAY CAR SHOW & CONCERT!09/09/2012*

[h=2]







[/h]
*ONCE AGAIN IT IS ON FOKES!!! WE ARE PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 5th ANNUAL FAMILY DAY CAR SHOW & CONCERT ON SEPTEMBER 9th, 2012.KINFOKE CAR CLUB AND A-1 HYDRAULICS WOULD LIKE TO SEE ALL CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, COMMUNITY, AND OF COURSE FAMILYS AT OUR 5th YEAR MAKING ALOT OF FAMILIES HAVE A GREAT DAY OF FUN AND CARS.CATAGORIES ARE PRE 50's - 90's AND UP, EL CAMINO'S, MOTORCYCLES, CONVERTIBLES, BIKES, TRIKES,TRUCKS, AND LUXURIOUS. HOP CONTEST CLASSES ARE SINGLE PUMP, DOUBLE PUMP, RADICAL & STREET. FEES ARE $20 FOR CAR ENTRY & $15 FOR BIKES. $20 FOR HOP CONTEST ENTRY'S.SET UP TIME 6am-9am. SHOW TIME 10am-4pm AT TEAMSTER UNION HALL LOCAL 63 @ 379 WEST VALLEY BLVD. RIALTO, CA 92376. FLYER COMING SOON AND CONCERT LINE UP COMING SOON. PLEASE HELP US MAKE OUR 5th YEAR AS SPECIAL AS THE REST!!! IN PEACE ONCE AGAIN!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:*​


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

is there a pay out for da hop:banghead:









/
/


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm in homies.


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

_$$$ YES SIR!!! $$$ AMOUNT TBA_


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:thumbsup:*ttt*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

KINFOKE'S FINEST said:


> _$$$ YES SIR!!! $$$ AMOUNT TBA_


ok;cant wait


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

*PICS FROM LAST YEARS SHOW!!!




























































*


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

KINFOKE'S FINEST said:


> View attachment 421912
> View attachment 421913
> View attachment 421914
> View attachment 421915
> ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT. LATINS FINEST CC/BC WILL BE THERE


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

what up fat cat.


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

WHAT UP BRA? MAN U KNOW WE HAD A BALL AT YA'LLS PICNIC!!!


six 2 said:


> what up fat cat.


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT SHOWED THERE SUPPORT!!


KINFOKE'S FINEST said:


> *PICS FROM LAST YEARS SHOW!!!
> View attachment 421902
> View attachment 421903
> View attachment 421904
> ...


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

*TTT
*


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

WHATS HAPPINING KINFOKE CC WE HAD A GREAT TIME AT UR LAST SHOW!!!!! GOT THE BOYS HERE IN POMONA ASKING IF SUGER FREE GONA PERFORM????? EATHEIR WAY WE WILKL BE THERE!!!


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

WELL WE HAD FREE TWO YEARS INA ROW. WE ARE WORKING ON SOMEONE BIG, TRUST EVERYONE WILL ENJOY!! THANKS AGAIN FOR THE SUPPORT!!


SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> WHATS HAPPINING KINFOKE CC WE HAD A GREAT TIME AT UR LAST SHOW!!!!! GOT THE BOYS HERE IN POMONA ASKING IF SUGER FREE GONA PERFORM????? EATHEIR WAY WE WILKL BE THERE!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This show is fully endorsed by THE CHOLO DJ.


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

WHAT U GUYS BEEN UP TO? TELL THE CLUB HELLO.


sp00kyi3 said:


> Ttt


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

sup homie same ole same ole how things going for u homie


KINFOKE'S FINEST said:


> WHAT U GUYS BEEN UP TO? TELL THE CLUB HELLO.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CRUISE NIGHT*. GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids. 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

KINFOKE'S FINEST said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes yes, we are on again....KINFOKE CC is at it again


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

KINFOKE'S FINEST said:


> View attachment 421924
> View attachment 421925
> View attachment 421926
> View attachment 421927
> ...


... WELL I PUT US ON THE CALENDAR, I JUST HAVE TO WAIT TO SEE IF THEY APPROVE IT......KINFOKE IS IN THE BUILDIN..IN MY MIKE LARRY VOICE


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

KINFOKE'S FINEST said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

KINFOKE'S FINEST said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

ALL DAY!!! TTT


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

*ONCE AGAIN IT IS ON FOKES!!! WE ARE PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 5th ANNUAL FAMILY DAY CAR SHOW & CONCERT ON SEPTEMBER 9th, 2012.KINFOKE CAR CLUB AND A-1 HYDRAULICS WOULD LIKE TO SEE ALL CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, COMMUNITY, AND OF COURSE FAMILYS AT OUR 5th YEAR MAKING ALOT OF FAMILIES HAVE A GREAT DAY OF FUN AND CARS.CATAGORIES ARE PRE 50's - 90's AND UP, EL CAMINO'S, MOTORCYCLES, CONVERTIBLES, BIKES, TRIKES,TRUCKS, AND LUXURIOUS. HOP CONTEST CLASSES ARE SINGLE PUMP, DOUBLE PUMP, RADICAL & STREET. FEES ARE $20 FOR CAR ENTRY & $15 FOR BIKES. $20 FOR HOP CONTEST ENTRY'S.SET UP TIME 6am-9am. SHOW TIME 10am-4pm AT TEAMSTER UNION HALL LOCAL 63 @ 379 WEST VALLEY BLVD. RIALTO, CA 92376. FLYER COMING SOON AND CONCERT LINE UP COMING SOON. PLEASE HELP US MAKE OUR 5th YEAR AS SPECIAL AS THE REST!!! IN PEACE ONCE AGAIN!!!!!*:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


> *ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CRUISE NIGHT*. GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids. 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:thumbsup:


kinfokes1stladie said:


> *ONCE AGAIN IT IS ON FOKES!!! WE ARE PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 5th ANNUAL FAMILY DAY CAR SHOW & CONCERT ON SEPTEMBER 9th, 2012.KINFOKE CAR CLUB AND A-1 HYDRAULICS WOULD LIKE TO SEE ALL CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, COMMUNITY, AND OF COURSE FAMILYS AT OUR 5th YEAR MAKING ALOT OF FAMILIES HAVE A GREAT DAY OF FUN AND CARS.CATAGORIES ARE PRE 50's - 90's AND UP, EL CAMINO'S, MOTORCYCLES, CONVERTIBLES, BIKES, TRIKES,TRUCKS, AND LUXURIOUS. HOP CONTEST CLASSES ARE SINGLE PUMP, DOUBLE PUMP, RADICAL & STREET. FEES ARE $20 FOR CAR ENTRY & $15 FOR BIKES. $20 FOR HOP CONTEST ENTRY'S.SET UP TIME 6am-9am. SHOW TIME 10am-4pm AT TEAMSTER UNION HALL LOCAL 63 @ 379 WEST VALLEY BLVD. RIALTO, CA 92376. FLYER COMING SOON AND CONCERT LINE UP COMING SOON. PLEASE HELP US MAKE OUR 5th YEAR AS SPECIAL AS THE REST!!! IN PEACE ONCE AGAIN!!!!!*:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aubrey2007 (Feb 4, 2012)

ttt


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

:h5:


DIPN714 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

:bowrofl:


DIPN714 said:


>


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

bump


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

KINFOKE'S FINEST said:


> :bowrofl:


Goodtimes on that switch!!!!!!!! Yay yay GT up
This was a good show I took a award home good looking out kinfoke


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

*THE FLYER IS HERE!!!






*


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

*we are on calendar......:h5:*


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

KINFOKE'S FINEST said:


> *THE FLYER IS HERE!!!
> View attachment 440787
> *


we are on....
sept 9, 2012
$20 for cars
$15 for BIKES...


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

Bear said:


> :thumbsup:


..........:worship:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


KINFOKE'S FINEST said:


> *THE FLYER IS HERE!!!
> View attachment 440787
> *


----------



## Shortcake (Jul 4, 2011)

Let's ROLL


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

tttt


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

:dunno:


kinfokes1stladie said:


> we are on....
> sept 9, 2012
> $20 for cars
> $15 for BIKES...


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

KINFOKE'S FINEST said:


> :dunno:


So Mr. Prez...Wut does that mean


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

THAT IT WILL BE CRACKIN FROM ALL SIDES!!!


kinfokes1stladie said:


> So Mr. Prez...Wut does that mean


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

will da HOPPERS get paid;;lol
this time


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

DIPN714 said:


> will da HOPPERS get paid;;lol
> this time


Announcement coming soon Big AL!;-)


----------



## Shortcake (Jul 4, 2011)

Gonna be a great show, once again Kinfoke is doing big things. You miss this one you miss out big!


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

T T T


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ IN THE HOUSE


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

PRESTIGE WILL BE THERE WITH STRIPTEASE


----------



## G.CREEP (Jan 17, 2012)

KINFOKE CC WE UP AN RUNNIN SEPT 9 AT LOCAL 63 BE THERE OR BE SQUARE


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

:fool2:


G.CREEP said:


> KINFOKE CC WE UP AN RUNNIN SEPT 9 AT LOCAL 63 BE THERE OR BE SQUARE


----------



## Shortcake (Jul 4, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

***************************** ULTIMATE FOR LIFE CAR CLUB **************************

will be in the house






this year in full effect


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

CUM N NEAR U SOON;;BIG AL SAID IT;


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

:worship:


DIPN714 said:


> CUM N NEAR U SOON;;BIG AL SAID IT;


----------



## kinfokeTnT (Mar 24, 2012)

LAST YEAR WAS OFF THE CHAIN , WITH SUGAR FREE, THE HOP MAN , AND IT WAS FREE , A NICE PLACE TO BE OUT THE WHOLD FAMILY , CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WITH I STORE THIS YEAR , SO HOW WANT TO COME OUT BRING THERE LOW RIDING OUT ,TO THE HOP IF U GOT IT CAUSE MY CAR WILL BE IN THE HOUSE, SO THAT ONE CAR


----------



## Shortcake (Jul 4, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## kinfokeTnT (Mar 24, 2012)

kinfoke put on the hottest hot in the I.E i done seen in years, so u got to come out


----------



## kinfokeTnT (Mar 24, 2012)

kinfoke put on the hottest hot in the I.E i done seen in years, so u got to come out.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

KINFOKE CC IS IN THE BUILDING......1$T LADIES SAID IT


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

*LINE UP WILL BE ANNOUNCED REAL SOON. BE READY FOR THIS ONE, IT WILL BE ONE FOR THE BOOKS!! REMEMBER LAST YEAR DON'T U?






*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

kinfokeTnT said:


> kinfoke put on the hottest hot in the I.E i done seen in years, so u got to come out.


:rimshot:


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

tttttttttt


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

kinfoke


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

kinfokes 1st ladie was here


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## kinfokeTnT (Mar 24, 2012)

KinFoke show is not here man i canot wait for the hop, it was off the chain and the it was free and the kids can come and have fun, that the cool part


----------



## Shortcake (Jul 4, 2011)

Getting ready to blow ya mind!!!!
KINFOKE all day!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

KINFOKE'S FINEST said:


> Announcement coming soon Big AL!;-)


:h5::h5::inout:


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

KINFOKE'S FINEST said:


> Announcement coming soon Big AL!;-)


still waiting


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

KINFOKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

RIDES3 said:


>


]:wave:


----------



## kinfokeTnT (Mar 24, 2012)

thanks to all car clubs been hitting us up giving much love come out and see what it do this year , Kin Foke always do it big


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

YES SIR!!!!


RIDES3 said:


>


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~uffin:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD AT THE WICKED RIDAZ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS IN TURLOCK CA, COME SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS OUT MAKING A DIFFERENCE FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND LETS MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY COME SUPPORT US !!!!! *


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:


djmikethecholodj said:


> This show is fully endorsed by THE CHOLO DJ.


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

love to love yall..........KINFOKE CC


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

1ST LADIE IS IN THE BUILDING.....
KINFOKE CC


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

u guys got to get big fish new viedo;;its got all of ur car show in it last year;;his anniversary edition;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~T~T*


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

love it........


djmikethecholodj said:


> This show is fully endorsed by THE CHOLO DJ.


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

TTT


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

TTT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~T~T for a good show:thumbsup:*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


DIPN714 said:


> u guys got to get big fish new viedo;;its got all of ur car show in it last year;;his anniversary edition;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;


:h5:


----------



## Shortcake (Jul 4, 2011)

Bringing it back in full force. Five year's is a big deal


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Shortcake (Jul 4, 2011)

TTT


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

OUR CONCERT PERFORMERS WILL BE ANNOUNCED IN TWO WEEKS. IT IS GOING TO BE BIG YA'LL!!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

T~T~T


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~T~T:thumbsup:*


----------



## Shortcake (Jul 4, 2011)

Yoooo!!!!!!! Almost tyme


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

We had a Anniversary party yesterday that was on and crackin, KINFOKE knows how to party...i love my kinfokes..........i cant wait for our show to get under way


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

GETTING READY!!


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

*ONCE AGAIN IT IS ON FOKES!!! WE ARE PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 5th ANNUAL FAMILY DAY CAR SHOW & CONCERT ON SEPTEMBER 9th, 2012.KINFOKE CAR CLUB AND A-1 HYDRAULICS WOULD LIKE TO SEE ALL CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, COMMUNITY, AND OF COURSE FAMILYS AT OUR 5th YEAR MAKING ALOT OF FAMILIES HAVE A GREAT DAY OF FUN AND CARS.CATAGORIES ARE PRE 50's - 90's AND UP, EL CAMINO'S, MOTORCYCLES, CONVERTIBLES, BIKES, TRIKES,TRUCKS, AND LUXURIOUS. HOP CONTEST CLASSES ARE SINGLE PUMP, DOUBLE PUMP, RADICAL & STREET. FEES ARE $20 FOR CAR ENTRY & $15 FOR BIKES. $20 FOR HOP CONTEST ENTRY'S.SET UP TIME 6am-9am. SHOW TIME 10am-4pm AT TEAMSTER UNION HALL LOCAL 63 @ 379 WEST VALLEY BLVD. RIALTO, CA 92376. FLYER COMING SOON AND CONCERT LINE UP COMING SOON. PLEASE HELP US MAKE OUR 5th YEAR AS SPECIAL AS THE REST!!! IN PEACE ONCE AGAIN!!!!!*:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## macdaddy86 (Feb 10, 2011)

will there be a pre-reg form?


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

NO, IT IS ALL SAME DAY REG.


macdaddy86 said:


> will there be a pre-reg form?


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

TTT


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

ALMOST A MONTH AWAY.....


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

iTS THE K..... KINFOKE ON EVERYTHANG...........


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

DONT MISS OUT ON THE SHOW... ITS GOING TO BE ONE TO GO DOWN IN THE RECORDS BOOKS........K ALL DAY.....KINFOKE CC...


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

its on again


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

***************************** ULTIMATE FOR LIFE CAR CLUB **************************

WE UP I THERE THE U.F.L IS IN YOUR HOUSE IN FULL DISPLAY WE WILL SUPPORT U


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin::biggrin::yes::yes:


BIGGER BLUE said:


> WE UP I THERE THE U.F.L IS IN YOUR HOUSE IN FULL DISPLAY WE WILL SUPPORT U
> View attachment 520713


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

just sittin on lay it low, promoting for my Fam, i want a great come out this year... CAR CLUBS, HOPPERS, SOLO RIDERS AND SPECTATORS....ALL FAM... COME OUT AND ENJOY THE DAY WITH KINFOKE CC


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Shortcake (Jul 4, 2011)

Is it tyme yet?!?!?! SOON, VERY SOON!!!!


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

Yup, its almost that time... next month..... i hope to see all there.....


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

SEPT 9TH, IS COMIMG UP REAL SOON... I MEAN REAL REAL REAL REAL REAL REAL REAL REAL REAL REAL REAL....SOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

TTT


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

TTT


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

TTT


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## macdaddy86 (Feb 10, 2011)

Is there a pregistration form?


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

T~T~T


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Latins Finest (Jul 10, 2012)

TTT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

T~T~T


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:boink: T~T~T~ 4 kinfoke c.c.c u out there! (cotton kandy):yes:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR C.C ROLLIN THRU:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

bump


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

T~T~T
Golden state kettle corn
And. Funnel cakes.....


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DIPN714 said:


>


WHAT DA PAY OUT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

bump


----------



## BigBeautyBows (Jun 18, 2012)

Are you still accepting Vendors for this show?
Thanks!


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

ttt


----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

TTT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

bump


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

TTT :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

r u guys paying out for da hop;;l,a wants to no


----------



## Ambition05 (Aug 9, 2012)

What time is the hop gonna jump off ?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

HATER HUNTAZ had a good time KINFOKE.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

PICS? :nicoderm:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

VAGO RIDE AT YOUR SHOW


----------

